# 726 no reverse



## napaman (Dec 17, 2013)

i have tried adjusting it per shop manual numerous times if i get reverse i will lose a foward gear has new drive wheel any help would be the best christmas present ever


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There must be something bent or misaligned. If it's done correctly you should have all the gears. One other thing. The forward gear you're losing is more than likely the top gear. How often do you really need it? If I had to make a choice I'd keep reverse and forget the top gear.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you tipped it up and pulled the cover to inspect the friction wheel and drive plate yet ??

Have you lightly oiled the shaft the friction wheel rides/slides on ?? 

Have you put it in the highest gear at the gear selector and manually tried to move the friction wheel through it's complete travel and did you feel any binding ??

Any chance the spring for the friction wheel is getting weak or is attached in the wrong place and doesn't have as much tension as it should ??

Pictures and model number would be helpful.


----------

